# So proud..... (non-GSD)



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

....of my college freshmen. Not because she is brilliant. Not because she has done anything to change the world. 

I am proud, because today, she did a really nice thing. She told me she had invited a friend over. The name was not familiar. No other information was given. Turns out it is a student from one of her college classes. The student has a disability and has no friends. It is such a small, insignificant thing for her to do. She doesn't even realize what an impact it has on others. I think that makes it even more special.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

That was very nice of her.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds like to me, that you should be proud of yourself, too for raising such a good girl  Good for her.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

What a nice thing to do.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like you did a very nice job of raising your child. You have every right to be proud of her.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That was really nice. Its nice to see your hard work pay off. Acceptance is a great gift to give. You did good.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

You've done a great job raising your child! I love it when our children make the right decisions!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Not sure I deserve any credit. It helps when you're given good material. LOL! As you probably already know, I have a disabled child. His big sisters have never cut him any slack. He can take it and dish it right back. I have been at LPA meetings, where the parents have had an opportunity to discuss their kids. Once, we were supposed to give our child's name, dwarf type and any problems he/she had. I felt guilty. I was the one saying, "My son is Steven. He doesn't need any surgery. He is very outgoing and has lots of friends." Some parents had kids who were in a great deal of pain, often without a diagnosis. But the parent response that hit me most, was the Mom who started crying and said, "My daughter is eleven years old and she doesn't have any friends."

Parents hurt, when their kids hurt. It doesn't lessen, because your "child" is now in college. I can't help but think this little get together today means more to the Mom than it does to the girls. That just makes me incredibly happy.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

That other student will probably remember her with fondness for the rest of her life.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you for sharing this sweet story


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

you must be a very proud momma! very heart felt story, being i have 2 boys with learning disabilities.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> you must be a very proud momma! very heart felt story, being i have 2 boys with learning disabilities.


Thank you. My sons' best friend has dyslexia. They are quite a pair - one with physical challenges and one with learning challenges. Both will be 14 this spring and they have been friends since 1st grade. It is really awesome that they appreciate and support each other.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thats awesome Jan!!!


----------



## muddypaw (Jan 8, 2012)

That's awesome. My youngest one has a disability (autism) and has few friends. But I can tell you that they treasure those moments of kindness that someone shows to them. The friends she DOES have are all really nice kids.

So your kiddo sounds like a really nice person, too!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

muddypaw said:


> That's awesome. My youngest one has a disability (autism) and has few friends. But I can tell you that they treasure those moments of kindness that someone shows to them. The friends she DOES have are all really nice kids.
> 
> So your kiddo sounds like a really nice person, too!


One of my best friends is a high-functioning autistic fella. He's 42 now, works at the main branch library, sort of a walking card catalog as it were. His family is wealthy and has lots of parties/gatherings and crowds drive him insane. I drop in most times just calm him down. What really gets his goat are all the grandkids, ages 2 to 6 and there are a ton of them. They run about mussing up his stuff and he will eventually just shut down and hide in his room. I will grab a beer for him, a bourbon for me and we'll spend hours in his train room perfecting his layouts. His fine motor skills are touch and go and if he's amped up small scale train sets are beyond his level. He's smart as a whip, just takes him a while to parse the thoughts. He has no real friends outside his family besides me I don't think, he is very shy.


----------

